# Comcast V58 Issue After 2 Years OK



## rnopelo (May 23, 2014)

Haven't seen this issue before:

I have had a Roamio with Comcast with cable card working fine for over 2 years. Yesterday, turned on the TV and all channels other than local stations are showing a V58 channel not authorized error (both sd and hd).

I have a Premier on a second TV with a cable card that is still working fine.

I have tried restarting the Roamio and running through the guided set up and still get the V58 error. The Roamio is on software version 20.5.9.

Has anyone heard of something like this happening before? I couldn't find anyone posting about a similar problem.

Why would this error suddenly show up on the Roamio? Is it likely that the cable card died and needs to be replaced? Or could something have happened on Comcast's system and the card needs to be repaired to the Roamio box? My hunch is that I need to swap out the card for a replacement but wanted to post here to get some feedback.

I'm just dreading having to deal with Comcast customer service again.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

rnopelo said:


> I have had a Roamio with Comcast with cable card working fine for over 2 years. Yesterday, turned on the TV and all channels other than local stations are showing a V58 channel not authorized error (both sd and hd). I have a Premier on a second TV with a cable card that is still working fine.


Over the last 6 to 9 months I've seen the V58 channel not authorized error twice. First time it affected only one of our two Roamio's, second time it affected both devices. Each time I called Comcast and heard the "there's an outage in your area" message followed by an estimate of time for the fix.

I found I had about two dozen of the lower numbered channels. After an hour or two the channels slowly start coming back. Over the next 30 minutes or so I had all the channels back.

All in all I'd say each outage lasted two to three hours from beginning to end.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

rnopelo said:


> Thanks for any feedback.


There is a place to check your feed. Setting & Messages, Account & System Info, TiVo box Diagnostics. At the end there is data about the cable card. Compare the Roamio to the Premiere. They should have the same information. Ignore the entry for Paired:. I would look for a local cause since one works and one doesn't.

It would be less painful to call TiVo before calling Comcast. But Comcast has a special number for cable cards.


----------



## reneg (Jun 19, 2002)

I had V58 error show up on one of my Tivos this week. We had had several power outages the night before. All channels including locals were coming up with the V58 error. My other Tivos were working just fine. I called the Comcast cablecard hotline number and 5 minutes later, the channels were back.


----------



## rnopelo (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for all your input. I was getting ready to call Comcast and when I turned the TV back on everything was working ok - no more V58 error on any channels! Still have no idea what the issue was but it lasted for a minimum of 14 hours. Hopefully the problem won't reappear. Thanks again.


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

I also have had one TiVo giving V58 errors on higher-numbered channels, while the other TiVo was fine.

It started on a Saturday, and went away on the following Monday, without me doing anything.

So (in my case at least) I'm confident it was a problem at Comcast's end, not with my TiVo, and the weekday day-shift caught it.


----------



## Old Hickory (Jan 13, 2011)

We had some storms with heavy lightening roll though on Friday night. Saturday I noticed a few random channels (the Wimbledon coverage on ESPN) were coming up V58 and as the day went on a few more. I called Comcast and spoke with a cable card agent who asked for the M-card serial number. She sent several re-signals and I re-booted the Tivo. Nothing worked. So she ordered a tech visit for Tuesday. On Sunday all the channels were back and everything is working fine. 

I just wanted to register this occurrence.


----------



## Kungfubarbie (Dec 8, 2014)

I am having the same issue. I have Charter and after the usual massive set up issues 18 months ago, it's been fine until about 36 hours ago. Now all channels are v58. Called charter and supposedly it's paired correctly and they sent hits. Didn't work, but I know it's on their end so I refused a visit. Guess I'll just keep calling until I get the one person who knows how to troubleshoot this! Wonder if the card died?


----------

